# New Addition...



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I had a little tax return money burning a hole in my pocket and thought I would pick up a 92FS. After a little looking online I stopped by my local shop yesterday with no luck. I remembered see some Beretta's at Gander Mtn. so I went by there today. They had a used 92 Elite and a new 96 and told the guy I was looking for a 92FS he said he thought they had one and want into the back. He came back with a M9 and a special edition 92FS Navy and this little guy.










For some reason I liked the way this thing looked and felt, so, I had to bring it home. After some research the 9000S seems to get some mixed reviews so I hope it doesn't give me any problems but I think it will make a nice addition to my quickly growing collection. I'm still going to get a 92FS as soon as I find one (at a descent price).


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

They are nice looking guns. When we were looking for a gun that my girlfriend was going to pick out, she really liked the feel of these. After coming home and looking at reviews, I told her to pick something else, and that's how we ended up with the Stoeger Cougar (which has been great, by the way!). I'll be curious to see your reviews as you continue to take it out and shoot it. Good luck with it, and congrats!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The only neg thing I've read about them is the safety being very stiff, and sometimes coming off. So, I wouldn't use it that often.

If you like the feel of the grip, then it was a good choice


----------



## Ricardokid (Nov 26, 2008)

Congrats on the new Beretta!


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I've got it cleaned and lubed and did just a bit of polishing and ready to hit the range. Don't know when I'll make it to the range but I'm ready. I did find a 92FS this afternoon. The last one they had and said they didn't know if/when they would get anymore, so I went ahead and bought it, and for some strange reason when they called it in I got delayed . I've got not clue why, didn't have a problem yesterday :smt102, so I won't be able to pick it up until later.


----------



## Ricardokid (Nov 26, 2008)

You'll love the 92 FS! Congrats!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes - congrats.

I caught the 92 bug again. I got one recently, and now I want to get an MP - as I miss the straight discover that the 92s use to have.

I've also put in a D spring, a skeleton hammer and swopped out all the plastic parts for metal. IN fact, I've accumulated everything but an all metal slide safety to do the same thing with my next purchase.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Guys after all the talking about the 92FS ... I got excited again..i am going to the range this evening..I am goin to rent it againand shoot it..


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

The new pair :mrgreen:


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Beretta 9000*

Cruz, have you shot it yet. I thought it would be a great carry weapon for my girlfriend and with my faith in Beretta still think it's a candidate. She shoots the 92FS and the Stoeger Cougar 8000 in .40 S&W. The grip is a little large for her and I was thinking the 9000 would do very well and still provide a fairly large capacity compact weapon. We tried the "baby Glocks" and she does not like the grip angle or feel. Likes the exposed hammer as well. Post a range report when you can, please.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Scratchshooter40 said:


> Cruz, have you shot it yet. I thought it would be a great carry weapon for my girlfriend and with my faith in Beretta still think it's a candidate. She shoots the 92FS and the Stoeger Cougar 8000 in .40 S&W. The grip is a little large for her and I was thinking the 9000 would do very well and still provide a fairly large capacity compact weapon. We tried the "baby Glocks" and she does not like the grip angle or feel. Likes the exposed hammer as well. Post a range report when you can, please.


Not yet...I plan to spend the day at the range Saturday.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Scratchshooter40 said:


> Cruz, have you shot it yet. I thought it would be a great carry weapon for my girlfriend and with my faith in Beretta still think it's a candidate. She shoots the 92FS and the Stoeger Cougar 8000 in .40 S&W. The grip is a little large for her and I was thinking the 9000 would do very well and still provide a fairly large capacity compact weapon. We tried the "baby Glocks" and she does not like the grip angle or feel. Likes the exposed hammer as well. Post a range report when you can, please.


I got to shoot both my new Beretta's today and both shot very well. The 9000S I was only able to get about 50 rounds down range, a mix of FMJ & JHP, and it ate everything without burping. Very smooth trigger, nice action with not much recoil. The grip is a bit on the large side but I think this helps dissipate some the sharp snap with some small guns. Very accurate. For the first 50, I'm very pleased.

For now I won't get into how nice the 92FS is :mrgreen:


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*How nice the 92FS is . . . .*

Cruz, take a look at David Olhasso as a source, but as much as you like the 92FS now, look into a "D" spring and an Elite II skelotonized hammer. I have both those modifications as well as the extended mag release and a LaserMax LMS 1441 guiderod laser sight. You can only enjoy the weapon that much more. For installation on parts and just great general knowledge try: http://www.beretta92fs.com/ for great video tutorials on the weapon's breakdown and how to replace and maintain parts. Thanks for your evaluation of the 9000S. Sounds like a good candidate more and more.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Scratchshooter40 said:


> Cruz, take a look at David Olhasso as a source, but as much as you like the 92FS now, look into a "D" spring and an Elite II skelotonized hammer. I have both those modifications as well as the extended mag release and a LaserMax LMS 1441 guiderod laser sight. You can only enjoy the weapon that much more. For installation on parts and just great general knowledge try: http://www.beretta92fs.com/ for great video tutorials on the weapon's breakdown and how to replace and maintain parts. Thanks for your evaluation of the 9000S. Sounds like a good candidate more and more.


What does changing the "D" spring and the hammer do for you?


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*D spring and Elite II hammer*

Cruz, 
The "D" spring makes the DA pull a lot more even and lighter. The Elite II skeletonized hammer looks great first of all and some say it improves lock time due to the weight reduction. I have done this to both my 96's and my 92 and they all shoot very well with no failures to date. Take a look at Shipwreck's post on his new Beretta 92FS and you will see the hammer mod. I believe it's titled "Hammer time"


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Scratchshooter40 said:


> Cruz, take a look at David Olhasso as a source, but as much as you like the 92FS now, look into a "D" spring and an Elite II skelotonized hammer. I have both those modifications as well as the extended mag release and a LaserMax LMS 1441 guiderod laser sight. You can only enjoy the weapon that much more. For installation on parts and just great general knowledge try: http://www.beretta92fs.com/ for great video tutorials on the weapon's breakdown and how to replace and maintain parts. Thanks for your evaluation of the 9000S. Sounds like a good candidate more and more.


Spring and hammer ordered :smt023. Thanks for the info.

New Photo


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Scratchshooter40 said:


> Cruz, take a look at David Olhasso as a source, but as much as you like the 92FS now, look into a "D" spring and an Elite II skelotonized hammer.


Well, I referenced this from my post earlier today:



> I do not remember the weight of the "D spring, but get 1 of those. It decreased my trigger pull quite a bit.
> 
> I bought one here: http://www.olhasso.com/PS/parts.htm
> 
> ...


So, while I have bought guiderods, a hammer and other stuff from David O, I wouldn't buy anymore D springs from him personally.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, I referenced this from my post earlier today:
> 
> So, while I have bought guiderods, a hammer and other stuff from David O, I wouldn't buy anymore D springs from him personally.


That's where I ordered from, so I guess we'll see what I end up getting. Thanks


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*D-Spring*

Cruz, 
Compare the springs before you just change out. My "D springs" have always been a little shorter and they immediately make a difference when you install. Shipwreck had a problem with Olhasso and they apparently did not do what they have done for us in the past. I'd have to take the 96 or 92 down to see what the coil count is, but unless you have an issue, I'll leave them like they are. It's good to get a third party opinion from a credible source when researching parts, Shipwreck is such a source, very even handed. Hope all works out for you and please let us know. I have had nothing but good happen from Olhasso and that is not always the case from this post. I hate that, but hope you get what you need to do the job. Gotta get back to the job now. All the best, shoot safe. Scratch.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Got my hammer and "D" spring today. The spring I got was a bit shorter than the stock spring, may 2-3 rings. I thought about taking a photo after I got it installed. The spring and hammer install was sooooo simple. Now, it's off to the range tomorrow.

On a side note, I've been trying to get my wife to go to the range with me and she has finally said she wants to go, so we have a date tomorrow. A few hours at the range and dinner reservations at 8. :smt023


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Range Date*

Have a great time and be patient. You will be absolutely amazed at the transformation from victim mentality to self assurance will make in a person. I have tons of positive communitction from women who've taken the firearms self defense course I teach.

Emphasize that her brain is her #1 weapon and the handgun just a tool employed by it. I have taken Tim Larkin's Target Focus Training along with several others at the S.O. and three local Feds that are assigned to our area.

Start her out close and let her get comfortable with a standard 25 yard smallbore target as it forces focus on a smaller area than a B21. If your range or you have a .22lr semi-auto it's a great ice breaker. Graduate to the 92FS with 115 gr. FMJ at 7 yards. Remember that any likely encounter in the home or vehicle will be done by the rule of 3, 3 shots @ 3 yds in 3 seconds.

A familiarization day is not the day to push for performance other than safe handling and shot placement. PM me and I'll e-mail you the Course Introductory info we use here for the Women's class if you'd like. Have a great day, shoot safe and often.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Spent the afternoon at the range. Each time I shoot the 92FS I love it more and more. I had only shot it a couple of time before changing the "D" spring so I'm really not sure how much it changed but this has got to be the best gun for placement of multiple quick fired rounds. rayer:

My wife is now hooked, all it took was one time. She loved shooting the Buckmark and shot up about 450 rounds. I had the 92FS and my FNP-9 and she didn't really care for either of those but she did like my Kimber Ultra Carry II. I think she's going to be a .45 girl (good thing I just got a reloader :mrgreen. I guess we'll be shopping for her a gun soon. Now, it's off to dinner to complete our "date".


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Glad to hear ya had a great time!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

It sounds like it couldn't have gone any better! Makes for a great night. :smt023


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> It sounds like it couldn't have gone any better! Makes for a great night. :smt023


Your right, I don't think it could have gone any better. I think she had said she would just to kinda make me happy, thinking she would go one time and not like it and I wouldn't bug her anymore. I don't think she planned on loving it so much. We've been married 20 years and have always tried to have at least 1 hobby that we both liked to do and over the last couple of years we haven't had that, but i looks like we do now.

Of course, now she wants her own gun. After my post last night I was looking around online showing her some different types of guns. You know looks play a big role in what women like. She like the stainless look, no polymer. She kinda likes the 1911 look, but she saw a Taurus that was stainless, had mother of pearl grips, and gold accents that she really liked.

Looks like I'm going to need a bigger safe :mrgreen:


----------

